# Interesting, MWD



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

Found this interesting, perhaps some others will to.

http://www.lackland.af.mil/units/341stmwd/index.asp


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool, I didn't know they adopted the dogs to anybody but their handlers. We were told the guard dog Malinois were too intense to be around kids. But I'm sure the drug-sniffing dogs aren't quite as nuts as the guard dogs......


----------

